# Need help with Fisher Plow



## livetoplow (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

This is my first post. I have been reading many posts on here and learning a lot. I have a question though. I want to upgrade the plow wiring on my plow. I have a MM1 plow 7'6" straight blade. I have 2 plugs to hook up my plow. It uses the relays and the way the relay system is, its just a mess. I want to switch to the newer system with the module and all. I will be upgrading to a MM2 plow whenever i get the free cash down the road. So my questions are


What do i need to convert it to the newer system ?
What would the cost be ?
Could i buy it used ?
When i upgrade to a newer plow ( MM2 ) can i still use the same wire setup that i want to change to ?

My truck is a 2000 Chevy Silverado 2500 Ext Cab. Thanks for any and all help guys


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

livetoplow;892495 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> This is my first post. I have been reading many posts on here and learning a lot. I have a question though. I want to upgrade the plow wiring on my plow. I have a MM1 plow 7'6" straight blade. I have 2 plugs to hook up my plow. It uses the relays and the way the relay system is, its just a mess. I want to switch to the newer system with the module and all. I will be upgrading to a MM2 plow whenever i get the free cash down the road. So my questions are
> 
> ...


Yes, you can buy it used. But why would you spend the $$ if your current system is working for you? You realize your going to have to re wire your plow as well, not a big issue at all, it's quite easy actually, but it's just that much more $$.

Not to enable you or anything, because IMO if ain't broke, don't fix. With that being said, I have pretty much the same truck as you. I made this up when I was initially looking to do the same thing as your doing.

This is the 3 port system....You can disregard the power cables, motor relay, and your actual controller as they can all be re used. you will need a 29047 adapter though.

If you buy kit 29048 NEW, you'll save yourself alittle bit of money as it comes with 28253 vehicle light harness, 26357 truck to plow light harness, & the 29047 adapter all in one box.

Your still looking at $600 for everything (plow & truck)


----------



## livetoplow (Jan 10, 2009)

RepoMan207;892584 said:


> Yes, you can buy it used. But why would you spend the $$ if your current system is working for you? You realize your going to have to re wire your plow as well, not a big issue at all, it's quite easy actually, but it's just that much more $$.
> 
> Not to enable you or anything, because IMO if ain't broke, don't fix. With that being said, I have pretty much the same truck as you. I made this up when I was initially looking to do the same thing as your doing.
> 
> ...


Ok so now if i were to buy the 29048 kit. What other wiring would i need to convert it to the 3 plug system with the ISO module ? I found a kit for $ 289 for the 29048 and comes with the ISO Module as shown here 

So other than that kit what do i need ? The local Fisher shop round my way told me i was looking at $ 1100 for the parts and install. If the kit i sent ya is $ 289 what more would i need as far as parts and what should i expect to pay for install ?

Maybe someone that is good with Fisher plows in my area would be interested in taking on the job for cash.

I was told this is the correct way to add Intensifire lights on my truck. I know that i will need the adapter for the headgear to extend the light bar

Just this plow looks like it was hacked on here. Bunch of wires all crammed behind my headlights with relays and all. Just looking to clean it up and make it more stable.

I mean i raise or move my plow at all and the lights will dim pretty good

Thanks for the advice !


----------



## ColvinsPS (Oct 16, 2010)

My lights dim pretty good too but that's part of it i believe. 
Maybe just spend time cleaning up the wiring and routing it all nice and orderly!? That doesn't cost much.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You would still need the control harness....26345 ($210), then plowside you would still need a light harness 26347 ($107) and control harness 26359 ($60).

If you buy a new Intensifier kit 28800 ($256) then you won't need that plowside 26347 headlight harness, as it comes with the a 28213 (made for the intensifiers) harness included in the box. If for some reason you want to add the intensifiers to your existing Relay setup, you would need a 29033 adapter kit.


----------

